# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Hele rare ogen, denk ik...

## JorisdeGeurtsen

Hoi ik ben Joris, 17 jaar en ik vroeg me iets af over mijn ogen, het zit namelijk zo dat ik gewoon scherp zicht heb zonder een bril. Maar als ik de bril van mijn moeder op heb (r-1.75 l-1.275 en cilinders aan beide ogen) kan ik ook scherp zien, diepte en verschillende afstanden meegenomen.
Is dit normaal of is het een bepaalde aandoening?

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.
Joris.

----------

